

Landing Pages Come In Many Flavours (and my search for the right one) - iancackett
http://iancackett.wordpress.com/2013/08/22/landing-pages-come-in-many-flavours/

======
tjculbertson
Awesome...lots of useful intel here. Please do update when you have some more
results. Intuitively, I'm thinking a mix of as few words as possible to convey
the use/value because I'm only going to give you about 5 secs of attention
span. So at that point, I am either leaving or I want to know a little more,
so there is where it gets interesting on how much and what kind of things
produce the best results..maybe also a testimonial or two to build confidence.

Its not an app, but check out the www.theleanstartup.com I like how its rich
with info in just the right places, then it draws you in deeper. Thanks for
the info.

